# My Sephora and Ben Nye Haul!!!



## Asphyxia (Jan 7, 2009)

Final Seal, Liquid Set, Translucent Fair Powder, Spice ES, Fuchsia Rouge, Cream highlight, Bright Pink Cream 










Ojon Revitalizing Mist, Clear Brow Gel, Nars Ls in Roman Holiday, and free beauty insider goodies. The mini Urban Decay lipstick is super cute.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Jan 7, 2009)

lovely haul!


----------



## kittykat305 (Jan 7, 2009)

where can I purchase ben nye products? I live in Atlanta.


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## Asphyxia (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykat305* 

 
_where can I purchase ben nye products? I live in Atlanta.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I purchased mine at a local costume shop here in Austin. They had so much makeup it was insane. I read this was a really good place to order online. Bubba's Clown Supplies: Home Page...The FUN Starts HERE


----------

